# Looking for two indoor cats / Kittens



## Emmaanddarren (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi 

Me and my girlfriend are looking for two cats / kittens, we live in a 1st floor flat, so indoor cats would be preferable, but we do have access to a small garden. We live in South Oxhey, Watford. 

If you can help or know anyone who need their cats re homed, please get in touch. 

Thank you


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

At the moment, there is a post above you started by Kelly Joy. Who deals/works with rescues

You may need to do more posts to contact her - also Catcoonz may be able to help. Put a post up in cat chat eith her name, hopefully she will see.ot


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont have any cats/kittens ready to leave me yet, they all need vaccinations and neuter first.

Not sure what CaninoAnimalRescue or Cats Galore has.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

these two are still available but they are in wolverhampton. not sure if it is too far from you - http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/324984-can-anyone-help-these-two-cats.html


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/326458-before-i-post-loving-homes-again.html


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

You could also check out Adopt a Cat and Give Them a Forever Home | Catcuddles Sanctuary


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I dont have any cats/kittens ready to leave me yet, they all need vaccinations and neuter first.
> 
> Not sure what CaninoAnimalRescue or Cats Galore has.


Thanks CC 

Our website is www.caninoanimalrescue.yolasite.com we have a few cats who could be kept as indoor, Gem and her kittens are lovely and might fare better indoors.

Best wishes & I hope to hear from you soon x


----------

